# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в Москве и московской области > Предлагаю работу >  Вакансии из интернета

## Витка

*Работа вокалистам и танцорам.*
E-mail :anko2@ya.ru
Телефон :+491773637651

Дата публикации : 09.08.2009
Описание вакансии:

В народных хор постоянно работающий в Германии, Австрии, Франции, Голландии, Швейцарии, Италии, требуются солисты и хористы-вокалисты всех типов голосов, а так же танцоры народники.

В репертуаре русская духовная и светская музыка.


Свои краткие резюме, фото и ОДНОМИНУТНЫЕ видеоролики или ссылки на них отправляйте на почту.

*Педагог по музыке и вокалу*
Код вакансии :
Компания : Театр-Студия "Айликон"

Дата публикации : 02.08.2009
Описание вакансии

Детская студия "Айликон" приглашает к сотрудничеству педагогов по музыке и вокалу. Занятия с детьми от 4 лет и старше в соответствии с расписанием. Наличие собственной разработанной программы и методики преподавания обязательно. Оплата почасовая.

Желательно проживание в ВАО.

Резюме высылайте на почтовый ящик.

 Параметры вакансии
Отрасль : 	Искусство, культура
Специализация : 	Музыка
Уровень позиции : 	Специалист
Месторасположение : 	Россия » Москва » Первомайская м.
Зарплата : 5 000 - 10 000 руб. в месяц

Контактное лицо :  Наталья

E-mail :aylikon@bk.ru
Телефон :798-48-65
Web-сайт :www.kraynova.ru

*Добавлено через 18 минут*
*Пианист в Лобби бар отеля (договорная)*

Вы можете:

Отправить резюме

Порекомендовать вакансию

Посмотреть PDF-версию

Распечатать

Посмотреть все вакансии компании (8)

Скрыть вакансии компании из своего поиска

Пожаловаться на вакансию
id 28343053
Обновлено: сегодня, 09:30

Месторасположение компании
Данные карты ©2009 Geocentre Consulting - Условия использования
[приблизить] [отдалить]
Гостиница МИЛАН (Москва, офис: Центральный)
Для связи: 	Бедарева Анастасия Сергеевна
Телефон: 	+7 (495) 6489310
E-mail: 	
v56674_s11@resume.hrhome.ru
Отправить резюме
Требования:

М\ж‚ консерваторское образование или студенты консерватории.

Обязанности:

Игра на рояле в вечернее время с 19.00 до 23.00 часов

Условия:

Оплата за выход 1000 руб.
Профессиональные области:

    * Обслуживающий персонал
    * Работа для студентов
    * Шоу-бизнес, индустрия развлечений, казино

График:  	свободный
Критерии:    	от 25 до 35 лет, образование: любое, опыт работы: до 2 лет
Адрес:  	Москва, Шипиловская ул., 28А

*Добавлено через 19 минут*
*Преподаватель современных танцев (от 20 000 руб)*

Вы можете:

Отправить резюме

Порекомендовать вакансию

Посмотреть PDF-версию

Распечатать

Посмотреть все вакансии компании (14)

Скрыть вакансии компании из своего поиска

Пожаловаться на вакансию
id 28421622
Обновлено: сегодня, 08:57

ТД "Народные художественные промыслы" (Москва, офис: Центральный)
Для связи: 	Виктор
Телефон: 	984-71-69
E-mail: 	
nhp-job@rambler.ru
Отправить резюме
Обязанности:

    * Ведение групповых и индивидуальных занятиям по направлениям RnB‚ Hjp Hop‚ Tik Tonik‚ латиноамерикансие танцы‚ европейские танцы.

Требования:

    * Пол и возраст не имеет значения.
    * Гражданство РФ обязательно.
    * Знание своего дела и желание работать.

Условия:

    * М. Кузьминки (5 минут от метро) и м. Водный стадион.
    * Оформление по срочному договору.
    * Оплата от 500 рублей за академический час.
    * Гибкий график работы (возможно как совмещение).
    * Реальные возможности внедрения своих методик и авторских программ.

Профессиональные области:

    * Культура и искусство
    * Шоу-бизнес, индустрия развлечений, казино

График:  	свободный
Критерии:    	образование: любое, опыт работы: 2-3 года
Адрес:  	Москва

*Добавлено через 21 минуту*
*Танцовщица (2000 - 6000 USD)*

Вы можете:

Отправить резюме

Порекомендовать вакансию

Посмотреть PDF-версию

Распечатать

Посмотреть все вакансии компании (2)

Скрыть вакансии компании из своего поиска

Пожаловаться на вакансию
id 28254885
Обновлено: сегодня, 00:14

Месторасположение компании
Данные карты ©2009 Geocentre Consulting - Условия использования
[приблизить] [отдалить]

Клуб "Монте-Карло" (Москва, офис: Центральный)
Для связи: 	Ковалева Ольга
Телефон: 	(963) 7778807 , (909) 1639284
E-mail: 	
tuai1@yandex.ru
Отправить резюме
Требования:

    * Девушки 18-29 лет.С опытом работы или без.

Обязанности:

    * Танцовщица стрип шоу

Условия:

    *  Гарантия-500р/ночь.Свободный график‚чаевые-100%‚приват-танец-100%Дружный коллектив. 

Профессиональная область:  Шоу-бизнес, индустрия развлечений, казино
График:  	свободный
Критерии:    	образование: любое, опыт работы: любой, женщина
Адрес:  	Москва, Ленинградский просп., 32, корп.2

*Добавлено через 22 минуты*
*Музыкант (договорная)*
id 28422138
Создано: вчера, 19:31
кафе Барбекю (Москва, офис: Центральный)
Для связи: 	Насибян Михаил Сергеевич
Телефон: 	(495) 917-53-78
E-mail: 	
mac19822009@rambler.ru
Отправить резюме

    * Требования: ПРОФЕССИОНАЛИЗМ

    *   

Обязанности:

    *   

Условия:

    *   

Профессиональная область:  Шоу-бизнес, индустрия развлечений, казино
График:  	полный рабочий день
Критерии:    	от 25 до 40 лет, образование: любое, опыт работы: 2-3 года, мужчина
Адрес:  	Москва

*Добавлено через 29 минут*
*ведущая / ведущий фестивалей-конкурсов детского и юношеского творчества (договорная)*

d 27786240
Обновлено: вчера, 11:28
фонд (Москва, офис: Центральный)
Для связи: 	Вера Сергеевна, Андрей Владимирович
Телефон: 	после получения резюме
E-mail: 	
abcdefj2005@yandex.ru
Отправить резюме
Требования:
Требуется ведущая / ведущий для работы на фестивалях и конкурсах детского и юношеского творчества.
Работа интересная‚ творческая.
WORD‚ EXEL‚ OUTLOOK‚ факс‚ офисная оргтехника.
Коммуникативность‚ неконфликтность‚ оперативность в принятии решений‚ целеустремлённость.
Возможность выезда в другие города.
Периодичность выезда - не более 1-го раза в 1-2 месяца (оговаривается).
Возможна работа только на мероприятиях‚ без постоянной занятости в офисе.
Желателен фактический или смежный опыт работы.

При высылке резюме на указанную выше электронную почту‚ просим приложить фотографии в концерном платье или сценической одежде‚ выступления на сцене или любые другие на Ваше усмотрение.

Просим также указать наличие или отсутствие навыка и возможности ведения классических концертов‚ знание музыкальной терминологии и растановки правильных ударений в названиях произведений и именах авторов. 

Обязанности:
Ведение конкурсных выступлений и заключительного концерта.

Условия:
Срок выезда - от 5 дней на время проведения мероприятия.
Проживание в гостиницах размещения оргкомитета фестиваля.
Предварительное ознакомление с системой работы.
Подготовленный и работающий коллектив.

Контакты и согласования производятся после получения Вашего резюме на электронную почту (приносим свои извинения за отсутствие телефонов - очень много звонков не по делу).

Резюме и фотографии просим отправлять исключительно на эл.почту   abcdefj2005@yandex.ru   в одном сообщении.

В резюме просим по возможности отразить уровень желаемого гонорара или зарплаты (в зависимости от периодичности или графика работы).

Приглашение на собеседование осуществляется по предложению режиссёрско-постановочной группы организации с учётом определённых требований и согласований‚ поэтому приносим заранее свои извинения в связи с длительностью нашей реакции на Ваше резюме.

Искренне желаем Вам успешного и удачного поиска.

Основной офис расположен у станции метро "Проспект Вернадского".
Профессиональные области:

    * Культура и искусство
    * Образование и наука
    * Шоу-бизнес, индустрия развлечений, казино

График:  	свободный
Критерии:    	образование: любое, опыт работы: любой
Адрес:  	Москва

*Ведущий (200 - 1000 USD)*

id 28418242
Создано: 12 августа, 16:13
www.shosse-club.ru (Москва, офис: Центральный)
Для связи: 	) )
Телефон: 	(495) 6447249 (звонить на раб.телефон)
E-mail: 	
89263400774@mail.ru
Отправить резюме
Требования:

    * Мужщина от 23 лет

Обязанности:

    * Ведущий программы

Условия:

    * хорошие

Профессиональные области:

    * Рестораны, питание
    * Шоу-бизнес, индустрия развлечений, казино

График:  	сменный
Критерии:    	от 23 до 35 лет, образование: любое, опыт работы: любой
Адрес:  	Москва

*Dj- бэк вокалиста (от 20 000 руб)*

id 28417790
Создано: 12 августа, 14:37

Месторасположение компании
Данные карты ©2009 Geocentre Consulting - Условия использования
[приблизить] [отдалить]

Плаза Инвест (Москва, офис: Центральный)
Для связи: 	Яхонтова Ирина
Телефон: 	(499) 9404833 , (926) 1698772
E-mail: 	
ya@champion.ru
Отправить резюме
Новому открывающемуся боулинг клубу требуются Dj- бэк вокалисты в открытое караоке. Обязанности:
-включение музыки гостям
-бэк вокал
-контроль сохранности и работы аппаратуры
м.Войковская График работы 2\2 с 18 до 6, заработная плата от 20т.р.
Собеседование по адресу м.Биберево ул.Пришвина д.8 кор.2 офис 817 т. 8-499-940-48-33
Профессиональные области:

    * Рестораны, питание
    * Шоу-бизнес, индустрия развлечений, казино

График:  	сменный
Критерии:    	образование: любое, опыт работы: любой
Адрес:  	Москва, Ленинградское ш., 16А, стр.4

*Добавлено через 31 минуту*
*Звукорежиссер (15 000 - 30 000 руб)*

id 28365639
Обновлено: 12 августа, 13:57

Месторасположение компании
Данные карты ©2009 Geocentre Consulting - Условия использования
[приблизить] [отдалить]
Ресторан-караоке ЭССЭ (Москва, офис: Центральный)
Для связи: 	Бережная Елена Сергеевна
Телефон: 	(499) 249 47 14 , (926) 817 69 50 (Елена Сергеевна)
E-mail: 	
ber-elena@yandex.ru
Отправить резюме
Требования:ГражданствоРФ‚ только славянская внешность. Обязательно вокальные данные.

    *   

Обязанности:Знание караоке оборудование‚ работа со звуком‚ с гостями.Обязательно вокальные данные.

    *   

Условия:ст.м.Кутузовская.

    *   

Профессиональная область:  Шоу-бизнес, индустрия развлечений, казино
График:  	сменный
Критерии:    	от 20 до 25 лет, образование: любое, опыт работы: любой
Адрес:  	Москва, Кутузовский просп., 39 (Ресторан-караоке ЭССЭ)

*Добавлено через 32 минуты*
*Звуко/видеоинженер (от 40 000 руб)*

id 28412324
Обновлено: вчера, 14:36

Месторасположение компании
Данные карты ©2009 Geocentre Consulting - Условия использования
[приблизить] [отдалить]

Атлас Менеджмент (Москва, офис: "КУБ-Менеджмент")
Для связи: 	Безбородова Света
E-mail: 	
job4@atlasm.ru
Отправить резюме
Компания "Атлас Менеджмент" приглашает на работу видеоинженера! 

Требования:

    * Муж./жен.‚ 25 - 35 лет‚ РФ‚ постоянная регистрация Москва или МО‚ в/о (радиотехническое)‚ о/р от 2 лет. ПК - уверенный пользователь (Premiere Pro‚ Encore DVD‚ Audition‚ ACID Pro‚ Steinberg Cubase/Wvelab).
    * Обязателен опыт видеосъемки и видеомонтажа.
    * Наличие портфолио!

Обязанности:

    * Видеосъемка‚ обработка аудио/видеоматериала: нелинейный монтаж видео‚ DVD-авторинг .

Условия:

    * Полная занятость‚ 5/2‚ с 9 до 18‚ офис‚ метро "Фили"‚ з/п от 40000 руб. + обеды.

Профессиональные области:

    * Дизайн
    * Маркетинг, реклама, PR
    * Шоу-бизнес, индустрия развлечений, казино

График:  	полный рабочий день
Критерии:    	от 25 до 35 лет, образование: высшее, опыт работы: 2-3 года
Адрес:  	Москва (Район Западный), Промышленный пр., 8 (Ближайшая станция метро "Фили")

*Добавлено через 33 минуты*
*бэк-вокалист (25 000 - 35 000 руб)*

id 27079143
Обновлено: 11 августа, 15:26

Месторасположение компании
Данные карты ©2009 Geocentre Consulting - Условия использования
[приблизить] [отдалить]

OPERA (Москва, офис: Центральный)
Для связи: 	metzyanova ilnara
Телефон: 	(495) 6051547 (12.00-20.00), (495) 6058900
Факс: 	(495) 6058900
E-mail: 	
im@clubopera.ru
Отправить резюме
Требования:

    * опыт работы в караоке‚ знание бэк партий

Обязанности:

    * исполнение бэк партий

Условия:

    * график работы 2/2(в ночное время

Профессиональная область:  Шоу-бизнес, индустрия развлечений, казино
График:  	свободный
Критерии:    	от 18 до 27 лет, образование: любое, опыт работы: до 2 лет, женщина
Адрес:  	Москва, Трехгорный Вал ул., 6 (метро 1905 года)

----------


## Ларисочка

Ребята,увидела на Одноклссниках такое объявление:
Уважаемые студенты! 18 ноября с 14.00 до 18.00 Концертное агентство «TREALITY MEDIA» совместно с телеканалом «POPTV International» приглашает на КАСТИНГ! Нам нужны творческие, талантливые, позитивные, веселые люди следующих жанров: танцоры, ведущие, музыканты, вокалисты, цирковые артисты, артисты оригинальных жанров, модели, DJ, актеры, творческие коллективы, а также артистов других жанров и всех желающих! Адрес: павильон «Москва» ВВЦ (ВДНХ), 7 минут пешком от м. ВДНХ, Проспект мира 119, строение 70 ВВЦ. Информация и запись по тел.: +7 (916) 507 32 25 +7 (963) 688 67 48 +7 (915) 170 57 17

11.11.2009 21:29

Может пригодится кому.

----------


## tolyanich

Музыкан, вокалист

Место работы: Москва: Октябрьское поле, Сокол; 

Работодатель АЛЬПИНА ООО; 

Опыт работы: 1 год; Возраст:  от 25  до 45;  

Кафе "СамАмБери" приглашает музыканта-вокалиста. М/ж 25-45 лет. Опыт работы от года. ГРАЖДАНСТВО РФ.

 дата размещения: 20.11.2009 16:44:00

----------


## tolyanich

Для постоянной работы в кафе (Москва) требуется музыкант (певец и диджей в одном флаконе) . Вся аппаратура имеется. Основные требования - хороший вокал, умение зажигать публику. Необходимый репертуар-советская и русская танцевальная музыка, немного шансона. Публика в основном молодежная.
Работа 2 дня в неделю, сами понимаете, пятница и суббота. Выход от1500 руб. + парнас.
Контакты

ФИО: Геннадий  
E-Mail: nochnayaptiza@mail.ru

----------


## tolyanich

Второе объявление  кабак территориально Алтуфьево, Бибирево

----------


## Mazaykina

Взято с  серьезного портала...




> Телекомпания "ВКТ"http://www.vkt.ru
> Приглашаем всех желающих принять участие в съемках программ следущего характера: 
> 1)«Тайны судьбы».
> Это вечерняя программа, с помощью которой можно разобраться в хитросплетении событий и явлений Вашей жизни. В студии, в уютных креслах, в гармоничной атмосфере идет непринужденная беседа интересного гостя и астролога. 
> Способности и таланты, реализованные и ждущие такой возможности – все начертано на карте Вашей судьбы. Вам останется только задать свои вопросы на тему интересующую Вас.Обсуждаются только те вопросы, которые определяет гость.
> У гостей всегда есть возможность, если это творческие люди, продемонстрировать телезрителям свои таланты. Передача идет в прямом эфире, телезрители могут обращаться с вопросами, к астрологу и к гостю.Хронометраж программы 45 минут.
> 2) "Вы сможете!!!"
> Приглашаем артистов любых жанров которые могут продемонстрировать свои творческие способности и научить наших телезрителей! Хронометраж 40 мин. (ЗАПИСЬ)
> 
> ...

----------


## Mazaykina

Из интернета

Вакансия: аранжировщик!
Юрий Гаврилов(Директор, Mark Music), 24 ноября в 11:20 
В профессиональную студию звукозаписи требуется штатный аранжировщик.
Контакт: Дмитрий +7 9623607336
sher_mg@yahoo.com
Студия находится рядом с метро "Баррикадная"

----------


## Mazaykina

ИЗ ИНТЕРНЕТА!!!
Антон Госпарович (Руководитель отдела продаж и развития, Пушкинские пакеты), Сегодня в 00:01 
Доброго времени суток!
На непродолжительное новогоднее мероприятие необходимы артисты оригинального и разговорного жанра! Все кто имеет опыт выступления на корпоративных и городских мероприятиях и желание поработать 29 декабря (вечер) просьба прислать свои предложения на почту gosparovich@mail.ru 
Господа, так как у нас все сейчас экономят, то и мы не являемся исключением! Желательно набрать с десяток разных по жанру 15-20 минутных выступлений 5-7 тыс. руб. каждый.

----------


## Coala

Предлагаю Вам выступление скрипачки Виталии (электроскрипка). В репертуаре -Новогоднеее поппури( в костюме Снегурочки), веселые танцевальные мелодии и любой репертуар на Ваш вкус (костюмы). Фото и видео на www.vitalya.com, www.vitaliya.hoter.ru 
Могу также предложить проведение вечера, составление сценария, DJ . Есть варианты проведения малобюджетного корпоратива интересно и весело. т. +79060780058 Светлана.

----------


## Mazaykina

*Coala*,
Вы зря тут пишите, пишите напрямую заказчику. Это объявление с проверенного портала в интернете. Я его ТОЛЬКО скопировала.

----------


## tolyanich

Вакансия: Музыкант-пианист	

Уровень дохода:    	По договоренности
Город	Москва
(Рассматриваются резюме соискателей, проживающих в других городах и готовых переехать)
Ближайшее метро:	Сокольники  
Тип работы	Неполный рабочий день
Место работы	Работа на территории работодателя

Условия работы и компенсации	Ресторан "Орловъ" приглашает на постоянную работу исполнителя музыкальных произведений на пианино. Условия работы обсуждаются на собеседовании. График работы - по понедельникам, с 20.00 до 23.00.

Должностные обязанности	Исполнение музыкальных произведений на пианино.

Требования к кандидату
Возраст	Не имеет значения
Пол	Не имеет значения
Образование	Не имеет значения

Требования к квалификации	Умение хорошо играть на музыкальном инструменте

Контактная информация
Название организации	Ресторан "Орловъ"


Описание деятельности организации	Ресторан с превосходной кухней и оригинальными спецпредложениями от шеф-повара и уникальный развлекательный комплекс для всей семьи.
Веб-сайт	www.orlovgroup.ru

Контактное лицо	Елена
Телефон	(495) 9711999, (499) 7661135

----------


## Mazaykina

Из интернета
Требуется мужчина-вокалист в итальянский ресторан, поющий только итальянский репертуар. Возраст от 25 лет. Все вопросы только по телефону. 8-905-735-31-31 Андрей.

*Добавлено через 21 минуту*
Для проекта "Одна мечта"
http://www.partybezpravil.ru/odnamechta
требуется:
- профессиональный гитарист, владеющий акустикой, электрогитарой, с хорошей техникой и способностью к импровизации, играющий в разных стилях.
- профессиональный эстрадный клавишник.
Концерт в Москве намечается на начало марта.
Нужны люди, которым близка идея проекта. При успешном сотрудничестве - гастроли, постоянная работа. Пишите, обсудим подробности.

*Добавлено через 35 минут*
Требуется девушка с отличными вокальными данными, высокая в красивом вечернем платье. Работа в дорогом итальянском ресторане. Стили: Lounge, soul, jazz. Время работы с 20-00 до 23-00 по 40 минут. По пятницам и субботам. Все вопросы только по телефону. 8-905-735-31-31 Андрей.

----------


## Эля_П

А им всегда требуется....

----------


## Mazaykina

Взято с интернета, может кому-то и понадобится...
============
Компания: кадровый центр Персонум - поиск и подбор  персонала в Москве
Представитель: Evelina  Kryjanovsky
Приглашается  Руководитель направления образовательных развивающих и развлекательных  программ и занятий для детей дошкольного и раннего школьного возраста в  сеть детских клубов премиум-класса (м. Лубянка, д. Барвиха). 
 Требования к кандидату: 
Жен., 25 -45 лет, психологическое или педагогическое высшее образование,  обязательный опыт работы в данной сфере и должности организатора 5 лет.  
Наличие опыта развития детских образовательных проектов с "0". 
Знание рынка детских образовательных и развивающих услуг в Москве. 
Самостоятельность, инициативность, ответственность, нацеленность на  результат, чувство такта, умение отстаивать свою точку зрения. 
Презентабельная внешность. 
Приветствуется наличие автомобиля. 
 Обязанности: развитие направления развивающих образовательных программ и  организация занятий для детей дошкольного и раннего школьного возраста в  двух детских клубах премиум-класса.
 Условия: 40,000 руб. + % от оборота. ТК РФ. 
Работа территориально в клубах в центре Москвы (м.Лубянка) и 8 км.  Рублево-Успенского шоссе (д. Барвиха). 
 Присылайте резюме с ФОТО или рабочие видео материалы.
 Эвелина, поиск и подбор персонала в Москве 

www.personum.ru услуги поиска сотрудников в Москве.  8(495)649-9528 (без выходных)

----------


## tolyanich

> Павел Швайко (Продюсерская деятельность, Event, Ведущий )Сегодня в 13:13 
> Нужен вокалист со своим оборудованием на 29 декабря. 
> Пишите на pavel.shvaiko@gmail.com или звоните 8 926 888 26 24


 :Smile3:

----------


## Рафаэль Крушилин

Вакансия / Певец,музыкант
Добавлено : 	02.01.2011
Специальность : 	Певец,музыкант
Регион : 	Россия, Москва
Рубрика : 	Наука, образование, культура, искусство
Возраст : 	от 25 до 40
Текст : 	Описание вакансии Должностные обязанности Развлекать гостей,петь песни ресторанного жанра.
Требования к кандидату Хорошие вокальные и внешние данные.С хорошей энергетикой и любовьюк работе.
Условия работы Работа по ночам с 19:00 до 24:00 по пятницам и субботам.
З / П, $ : 	670
Контактное лицо : 	МАХ Ариф Эльманович
Компания : 	Ночной клуб В-52
E-mail : 	
Телефон : 	+7(985)7611939

----------


## Alionalaoshi

Добрый день!
В музыкальную школу требуется преподаватель фортепиано. Китай, Провинция Чжецзян, город Цзиньхуа. Русскоязычный коллектив.

Требования:
Высшее специальное образование по специальности фортепиано, опыт работы с детьми. Умение сыграть2-3 концертные пьесы.

Обязанности:
Обучение игре на фортепиано детей и студентов.

Условия:
З/п после испытательного срока 1000 USD. Далее зарплата растет вместе с нагрузкой. Компенсируется перелет один раз в год на Родину, бесплатное жилье. Предоставляем репетитора китайского языка.

Контактное лицо: Александр.
E-mail: logachov@rambler.ru

----------


## Vladimir.sem07

Группа "Octaday" ищет музыкантов


В группу "Octaday" срочно (!) требуются:
вторая гитаристка
басистка
барабанщица
скрипачка 
Пол - женский, возраст - от 20 до 35 лет, наличие среднего/средне-специального музыкального образования, умение импровизировать и опыт выступлений - желательны, постоянное проживание в Москве или ближнем Подмосковье - обязательно. За более подробной информацией обращайтесь в группу "Octaday" ВКонтакте, в ЛС Александре Ермолаевой (http://vk.com/ardarael)

----------

